# I need a good sauce that works well on venison backstrap medalions, 1/4 to 1/2" thick



## canecutter23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fixing a wild game dinner, I don't have a real good sauce recipe to use on the backstraps.  Thanks, Canecutter23


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2011)

Personally I marinade mine before smoking then it shouldn't need anything more. MoJo works well


----------



## old timer rubs (Aug 12, 2011)

Our son-in-law and the family are big hunters and he makes jerky but he uses our rubs and sauce on venison, fish and wild turkey. We also have several hunters that use our products.

Good Smoking,
_Old Timer_

_Just a Dusting Of Old Timer_

www.oldtimerbbqrubs.com


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 12, 2011)

OJ, healthy shot of Grand Marnier, ground cloves, ginger, sprig of rosemary, garlic, 2 beef bullion cubes, cardamon..simmered and reduced then finished with butter to make the sauce. I eyeball it to taste.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 12, 2011)

What else are you preparing with your dinner? I make a lot of different sauces, maybe I can offer one if I knew what else you are serving. Also, how are you cooking the venison?


----------



## erain (Aug 13, 2011)

personally, a medallion salt and peppered to taste, tossed on a hot grill, when flipped ad a pat of butter to it and cooked to med rare is tops, serve with some carmelized onions and morel mushrooms... heaven! no sauce needed.


----------



## bigbob73 (Aug 13, 2011)

erain said:


> personally, a medallion salt and peppered to taste, tossed on a hot grill, when flipped ad a pat of butter to it and cooked to med rare is tops, serve with some carmelized onions and morel mushrooms... heaven! no sauce needed.




That's all I'd need!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 13, 2011)

Just me two cents, but to me it's not whether or not a sauce is needed as much as a sauce is there to compliment the meat. Just another level of flavor.


----------



## plj (Aug 13, 2011)

Hopefully you already know this about venison, but just in case... DO NOT OVERCOOK IT !  As soon as it gets to medium, it has lost flavor and tenderness.

Anyway, I'm with erain on this one - keep it simple.

I freeze the backstraps whole, then cut across the grain in 1 to 1.25 inch medallions.  prick with a knife and shove in a garlic clove. Salt & pepper.

When they come off the grill (I dont smoke backstraps), I top with one of the following (depending on what else is being served):

  - pat of butter  (real butter, not the fake stuff)

  - carmelized onions & shrooms

  - crumbled blue cheese (actually I put that on top when I flip the medallions so it melts a little bit)

S&P is really all you need though.

And yes, eat the roasted garlic clove.


----------

